
Let it go: the Arctic will never be frozen again - fanf2
http://grist.org/article/let-it-go-the-arctic-will-never-be-frozen-again/
======
mkempe
That's a completely absurd claim. Satellite measurement of Arctic sea ice
coverage for 2017 is currently tracking significantly higher than in 2016. [1]
Also, in context of sea ice coverage reduction due to climate change -- when
the Vikings colonized Greenland a thousand years ago they were able to easily
navigate there because there was less sea ice _then_ than there has been in
modern times.

[1]
[http://ocean.dmi.dk/arctic/icecover.uk.php](http://ocean.dmi.dk/arctic/icecover.uk.php)

